

If Microsoft goes Google - pbetnah
http://www.gonegoogle.com/presentation/2c44133b95cd41678028a5fb3c8c9091/

======
jerf
Well, if _Google_ switches to Google, they can save up to 50-70% on their
enterprise email costs. Presumably they can then do this again, until they are
paying a vanishing fraction of a penny on emails costs. No wonder GMail turns
a profit.

In other news, the blinding geniuses at Google, whose shoes you are not fit to
shine, recently announced a compression algorithm that uses MapReduce on
BigTable running in The Cloud (TM) based on Node.js async javascript running
on top of Chrome's V8 running in mobile data centers powered by renewable
energy that can compress _any_ data by at least one bit by harnessing the
mighty power of buzzwords. Google is preparing a presentation in which they
will shortly announce that they will be putting up a torrent containing every
file on the internet using this technology.

~~~
vinutheraj
_Google is preparing a presentation in which they will shortly announce that
they will be putting up a torrent containing every file on the internet using
this technology._

That last bit was really good :)

------
jf
For what it's worth, most of the numbers for Microsoft in the "assumptions"
are wrong - I wonder if it's possible to have a set of assumptions such that
this application wouldn't recommend a move to Google Apps?

What I found the most interesting however is that it's not possible to set
some of the numbers in the assumptions below certain thresholds. For example,
in the "unplanned downtime" section you're required to put in a number greater
than 15 minutes.

------
alain94040
_Employees at Microsoft will be 2.8 times more productive when mobile_

Except when they don't have an Internet connection, in which case they are
100% _less_ productive!

 _Microsoft could add 612,500 GB of email space_

Does anyone have any evidence that e-mail storage on Outlook is an issue?
Since the e-mail may be stored locally and hard drives are infinite capacity
(compared to the the 2GB allocation of Gmail), this sounds like a bogus
argument.

 _there's a single version of the doc so everyone knows they are working on
the latest version_

Yeah, right. Works great until you need to really modify a document locally,
because you are experimenting with major changes. Good luck merging it back
with either platform.

 _Microsoft may spend as much as $3,750,000 in data recovery services to
protect from natural disaster. By going Google you'd spend $0 and wait 0
weeks_

Does anyone who is in charge of mission critical stuff advises to trust Google
storage and not perform any extra backups? Really?

I love watching how Google slowly but surely loses all the goodwill they
accumulated, in their quest to become just another $10B company. Business as
usual.

------
blocke
Guys? Are you intentionally being stupid?

<http://www.gonegoogle.com/> and enter in the name of any company you want...

It's a generic advertisement, not something specifically targeting Microsoft.

Also, this article is a duplicate:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1395521>

------
rroy1590
microsoft can already do all of this internally using the new Office 2010,
office online apps and sharepoint.

~~~
fname
Yup, now if they can sell those features to their customers...

------
anthonyb
Of course, it does make it much harder to delete emails; that'll probably cost
a pretty penny when the US DOJ next comes knocking...

------
px
My favorite is:

"At Microsoft, if 10 team members working on a project each make 5 revisions
there would be 50 versions of the same document floating around. Yikes."

~~~
nhebb
Apparently they never heard of the built-in revision tracking in Office
documents, and it completely ignores SharePoint. Google is sinking to
Microsoft's level. This is as shameful and FUD-filled as the "Internet
Explorer 8 - safer, faster, easier" message I see when browsing MSDN with
Firefox.

~~~
varaon
At least it's more secure than a potato.

~~~
rroy1590
ahahaha +1

------
raganwald
rf;dr

(requires flash, didn't read... on my iPad)

~~~
spicyj
PDF summary:

[http://www.gonegoogle.com/poster-
report/90c6d40a87ea45a7a5c5...](http://www.gonegoogle.com/poster-
report/90c6d40a87ea45a7a5c53fc68cb37929)

------
arch_hunter
If Microsoft ever does 'Go Google' I'll eat my hat: That would be like Bluto
deciding to eat spinach to gain Popeye's strength, it just won't happen.

